# PSN Online ID Change Available Now



## Lumince (Apr 10, 2019)

Thats too big of an issue list for me to even consider this....


----------



## leon315 (Apr 10, 2019)

Better later, than never!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2019)

I've thought about it, but BortzANATOR is good enough for me.


----------



## crossholo (Apr 10, 2019)

not available to me yet.


----------



## duwen (Apr 10, 2019)

Never been an issue for me - I always take user name creation as seriously as naming a pet, knowing it will be something I have to live with for a significant amount of time.
...the fact that I'm _usually_ *Duwen* (or a slight variation of that name) on every gaming platform I use, makes life very simple.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooray, now people won't be stuck being called [email protected]@ST3R69xxx anymore. It's a little ridiculous we couldn't already do it. I know Nintendo doesn't allow it yet either unfortunately.


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Apr 10, 2019)

This is good news considering I made my account back when I was in middle school and I've been stuck with the username I picked in the day ever since. Probably gonna wait until this matures though. That list of warnings does not look fun LOL


----------



## aos10 (Apr 10, 2019)

well, i guess xXmissHyperLuna3Xx will remains for now


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Apr 10, 2019)

aos10 said:


> well, i guess xXmissHyperLuna3Xx will remains for now


Beats mine, which is the word epic followed by part of a TV show quote. But it was 8 years ago I made that account.


----------



## ut2k4master (Apr 10, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I know Nintendo doesn't allow it yet either unfortunately.


isnt it only nicknames that you can change for free at anytime on switch?


----------



## Fugelmir (Apr 10, 2019)

I bought a used ps4 with a drug and sex related name -- but it had a lot of purchases and ps plus games.  So it's nice to finally be able to change it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 10, 2019)

Finally I can get rid of xXL33tK1ngN00bSlay3r4000Xx


----------



## deinonychus71 (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice. Now could they allow region change? Their policy is a nightmare for whoever dared moving to another country in the modern age.
And no. Creating a new account doesnt fix it. Not when you have to constantly swap primary console.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 10, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> As noted previously by Sony, there are some caveats with changing your PSN ID: some online games may not function correctly with your new online ID, with no guarantees for any game released before April 1st, 2018. Sony has released a list of games with no issues, and those with some known issues, which can be found here.



Oh my god, how badly was this implemented?! As a software developer this reeks of shit database design.



deinonychus71 said:


> Nice. Now could they allow region change? Their policy is a nightmare for whoever dared moving to another country in the modern age.
> And no. Creating a new account doesnt fix it. Not when you have to constantly swap primary console.



LOL I hear you, I moved countries 3 years ago and now I ring a shop in the country I used to live in every year to ask them to give me a 1 year PSN plus code and I pay them by card. No online shop sells them. Just ridiculous


----------



## raxadian (Apr 10, 2019)

I just made my profile and ID last year so I have  no issues with it. Plus I don't wanna break my games.


----------



## emigre (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank fucking God. I don't game online so I'm fine. Looking forward to becoming Narutofan1990.


----------



## duwen (Apr 10, 2019)

Lucifer666 said:


> LOL I hear you, I moved countries 3 years ago and now I ring a shop in the country I used to live in every year to ask them to give me a 1 year PSN plus code and I pay them by card. No online shop sells them. Just ridiculous


Not true. Lots of places sell 'out-of-region' PS Plus and PSN Wallet cards... try https://www.play-asia.com/search/psn


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 10, 2019)

duwen said:


> Not true. Lots of places sell 'out-of-region' PS Plus and PSN Wallet cards... try https://www.play-asia.com/search/psn


Yes places do, but not for the country that I moved from.


----------



## Chizko (Apr 10, 2019)

But with some games you can lose all progress...


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 10, 2019)

Xbox says hello!

I've got no need to change mine but I know a few that want to change it.


----------



## PawsofHorror (Apr 10, 2019)

can i play call o duty 4 with this


----------



## deinonychus71 (Apr 10, 2019)

duwen said:


> Not true. Lots of places sell 'out-of-region' PS Plus and PSN Wallet cards... try https://www.play-asia.com/search/psn



Lots of places also check your region or the region of your paypal account or credit card.

It wouldnt be nearly as bad if Sony wasnt blocking foreign paypal accounts. I live in the US but I cant buy games from Europe, even though they're always more expensive so im clearly not trying to cheat.

Its absolutely ridiculous. Their community forums always tell you to just create another account but have fun managing that when you switch around 2 consoles.


----------



## Vivisector (Apr 10, 2019)

I very much want to change my PSN username but the potential of losing trophies and savedata and not knowing what will happen to my PS3/Vita games is too big of a risk.


----------



## ut2k4master (Apr 10, 2019)

Vivisector said:


> I very much want to change my PSN username but the potential of losing trophies and savedata and not knowing what will happen to my PS3/Vita games is too big of a risk.


nothing will happen to your ps3 and vita games, they will still use your old name


----------



## Darksabre72 (Apr 10, 2019)

ut2k4master said:


> isnt it only nicknames that you can change for free at anytime on switch?


yea i think, and also it was for free on the ps3 & vita iirc


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2019)

Finally!! I can get rid of "cristianmuniz1". Waited 10 years for this feature ever since 2009


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 10, 2019)

That's why you think things before doing them .
I have been Sakitoshi (Sakitoshi15 on psn because numbers are needed) since I was 14 or so.


----------



## DocKlokMan (Apr 10, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> That's why you think things before doing them .
> I have been Sakitoshi (Sakitoshi15 on psn because numbers are needed) since I was 14 or so.


"Numbers are needed" Is this a new requirement or did you need them since the name was already taken?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 10, 2019)

AnalogMan said:


> "Numbers are needed" Is this a new requirement or did you need them since the name was already taken?


When I created my psn id I was told to add a number to my id. Maybe the name was already taken, but I doubt it since my nickname is unique enough and have never been taken before me in any site I register (except twitter for some reason).


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 10, 2019)

As someone who has studied DB design, I’m still curious to know what the real reason for this is.

I suspect they’ve used the username as the unique id, which was something I learned not to do within weeks back in uni.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 10, 2019)

No thanks.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 10, 2019)

duwen said:


> ...the fact that I'm _usually_ *Duwen* (or a slight variation of that name) on every gaming platform I use, makes life very simple.


 I like the name Duwen. Though in dutch it means "shoving/pushing" But it's a cool name nonetheless.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 10, 2019)

I changed my name back when the preview program first started and thankfully haven't had any issues. I do own games that seem to be a problem though. At the end of the day though, it's highly unlikely I will return to them and care but it is a shame they weren't forward thinking on it from the beginning with PS4.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Apr 11, 2019)

about god damn time


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 11, 2019)

This is exclusive to people who are side the US. No place to change it online nor the ps4. Contacted Sony and they said this isn’t supported for US players


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 11, 2019)

Thinking of changing my username to hakoom_the_cheetah


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 11, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> This is exclusive to people who are side the US. No place to change it online nor the ps4. Contacted Sony and they said this isn’t supported for US players


Whoever you talked to is wrong. You can't do it yet because the feature still isn't live. Sony claims it won't be live until later this evening PST, so likely another few hours before it's available.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2019)

Why thanks, only 10 years too late.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 11, 2019)

wow i would have expected a more refined name change system seems like some janky website name change system that just breaks a ton of stuff.......but then again sony do have a track record of really poor implementation of stuff then it comes to the playstation brand


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2019)

It's nice that this is finally a thing but holy heck, some of the risks with this are just absurd. May lose stuff you've payed for? Seriously? 
As much as I understand people regretting past names, it's completely absurd.
You'd have to be a complete moron to change it as is now .-.

So I did;


Spoiler










And, oh boy oh boy, that soup-crazy suggestion sure was tempting.
Keep up them classy suggestions sony


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 11, 2019)

Time to make mine GetInTheVan69!


----------



## cots (Apr 11, 2019)

Yeah, I'm totally going to change my nickname on PSN allowing some of my games I purchased to stop working correctly. *handpalm*


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 11, 2019)

Finally, I've been wanting this for years, let's go!...




_are you fucking serious?_


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 11, 2019)

And they likely won't fix it for PS3 users so lol whatever, but yeah means there's some poorly coded stuff out there lmao


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2019)

yukivulpes said:


> And they likely won't fix it for PS3 users so lol whatever, but yeah means there's some poorly coded stuff out there lmao


Who cares about the PS3. We all waited for this day to come. Setting up for that PS5 with a brand new ID is needed


----------



## duwen (Apr 11, 2019)

dimmidice said:


> I like the name Duwen. Though in dutch it means "shoving/pushing" But it's a cool name nonetheless.


That's actually where the nickname originated from - I spent a fair bit of time in the Netherlands in the 90's... my GF at the time would always try to pull doors open clearly marked 'duwen', so I'd drum it in by muttering 'duwen' everytime she went to open a door... eventually she just started calling me duwen to try to make me stop.
I've been using it as one of my online usernames (mainly for gaming related stuff, since gaming is all about pushing buttons) since back then.




...good job I didn't spend that time in France - I can't imagine 'poussez' working out quite the same.


----------



## Arras (Apr 11, 2019)

Hm. I wanted to change mine, but every sane variation on Arras is pretty much already taken, so unless I want to start adding three underscores (one and two were also taken), maybe I'll just have to deal with my old ID. It's a little closer to my real name than I would have liked, but it is a simple 6-character ID with no numbers, special symbols or qualifiers added to it, which is rare on PSN.


----------



## geodeath (Apr 11, 2019)

Why are people so excited about this feature? The outcry i have seen through the years is immense. I mean, i get that some people might want to change their ids... but the level of noise seems unreasonably high for such a feature?


----------



## duwen (Apr 11, 2019)

geodeath said:


> Why are people so excited about this feature? The outcry i have seen through the years is immense. I mean, i get that some people might want to change their ids... but the level of noise seems unreasonably high for such a feature?


Probably because it was a standard (and well used) feature on Microsoft consoles.


----------



## ut2k4master (Apr 11, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> When I created my psn id I was told to add a number to my id. Maybe the name was already taken, but I doubt it since my nickname is unique enough and have never been taken before me in any site I register (except twitter for some reason).


numbers were definitely not needed. when did you create your psn id?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 11, 2019)

Arras said:


> Hm. I wanted to change mine, but every sane variation on Arras is pretty much already taken, so unless I want to start adding three underscores (one and two were also taken), maybe I'll just have to deal with my old ID. It's a little closer to my real name than I would have liked, but it is a simple 6-character ID with no numbers, special symbols or qualifiers added to it, which is rare on PSN.


You can also use a hyphen at the end.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2019)

geodeath said:


> Why are people so excited about this feature? The outcry i have seen through the years is immense. I mean, i get that some people might want to change their ids... but the level of noise seems unreasonably high for such a feature?


My main account had my full name. This was 10 years agos when i didn't think much of online until i grew up to notice how embarrassing it is


----------



## Arras (Apr 11, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> You can also use a hyphen at the end.


Also taken unless I added three of them. Even Arras_- and Arras-_ were taken, so it might just treat _ and - as the same character for purposes of checking whether a name is taken.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 11, 2019)

ut2k4master said:


> numbers were definitely not needed. when did you create your psn id?


a couple months before the massive hack and outage. I think I created it on a ps3, but maybe it was on a psp.
the thing is that it requested me to add at least a character that wasn't a letter. maybe it was a temporal restriction, because, now that I remember, I did create a japanese account later that has only letters.

EDIT: maybe it was to make it different from my email as a measure of protection, IDK.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 11, 2019)

duwen said:


> That's actually where the nickname originated from - I spent a fair bit of time in the Netherlands in the 90's... my GF at the time would always try to pull doors open clearly marked 'duwen', so I'd drum it in by muttering 'duwen' everytime she went to open a door... eventually she just started calling me duwen to try to make me stop.
> I've been using it as one of my online usernames (mainly for gaming related stuff, since gaming is all about pushing buttons) since back then.
> ...good job I didn't spend that time in France - I can't imagine 'poussez' working out quite the same.


Hah, if you ever need a different one go with "Trekken" (pull)


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Apr 11, 2019)

Well ever since I changed my name, I haven't notice any add on content or games I've purchased disappeared so I'll just say Sony good job for now but I'm not done yet.. They still need to fix the PS store crashing out every 5 to 10 mintues when your on the app to long or when your MIA.


----------



## Vivisector (Apr 11, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> As someone who has studied DB design, I’m still curious to know what the real reason for this is.
> 
> I suspect they’ve used the username as the unique id, which was something I learned not to do within weeks back in uni.


 I've heard its because you have a unique integer tied to your account but most games still tied your purchases, savedata, and accounts to your plaintext account name. Sony should have prevented this but they didn't and now we're seeing the issues with it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



geodeath said:


> Why are people so excited about this feature? The outcry i have seen through the years is immense. I mean, i get that some people might want to change their ids... but the level of noise seems unreasonably high for such a feature?



Its because a lot of us were cringey middleschoolers when we created out accounts. Also if you're trans or have changed your name for another reason you might have a big reason to change your account ID if it has now outdated name/gender identifiers.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Apr 11, 2019)

My friend at work already got his first email about name change. Not requested by him. Let's see how much this happens.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 12, 2019)

Vivisector said:


> I've heard its because you have a unique integer tied to your account but most games still tied your purchases, savedata, and accounts to your plaintext account name. Sony should have prevented this but they didn't and now we're seeing the issues with it.



I’m surprised they didn’t use the API and enforce guidelines to prevent this, even first party titles are affected.



k3rizz3k said:


> My friend at work already got his first email about name change. Not requested by him. Let's see how much this happens.



I would suggest they change their password immediately.


----------

